# Hey are these the best LiFePO4 battery prices?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

12V 100AH for $949, and 24V 50AH batteries for $999, and free shipping, is there a better price than that anywhere?

https://battlebornbatteries.com/product-category/lifepo4-batteries/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

https://store.batteryspecialists.com/

Try these folks. Their moto is "From hearing aids to earth movers".


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@Boss_Dog @I'd_last_a_day On Battleborn website (https://battlebornbatteries.com/product-category/lifepo4-batteries/ ), they sell their 12V 100 Ah LiFePO4 battery for $1,049,
but on Amazon it's listed for $949 (with free shipping)
(https://www.amazon.com/LiFePO4-volt...1525216039&sr=8-18&keywords=lifepo4+batteries )

I don't know anyuthing about Waterblade batteries, but the Waterblade 24V 50Ah LIFEPO4 is on Amazon for $854 (includes shipping)
(https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZNQSC...80b0-58ea810b5188&ie=UTF8&qid=1525216176&sr=3 )

Let us know where you end up getting it


----------

